# avast! AV blocks all web traffic?



## snarko (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi guys, 

here is my problem: I'm using Avast! AV on an XP. everything worked just fine till yesterday. 
The first symptom was that Avast poped with a warning that it couldn't be updated. 
the second symptom was that my web-browser couldn't load any pages - having the correct URL in the URL line and indicating 'done' in the process pane (bottom left of the browser) but no page was loaded
. Trying ip instead the url didn't help. 

Email client works just fine, though. 

The problem is consistent with both browsers FF and IE. However stopping avast completely makes FF to act normally and load pages while IE still indicats done but shows a message "IE cannot display the webpage".

does anyone know what's the problem with the avast (if it's the avast indeed)?

Thanks!


----------



## snarko (Jun 10, 2007)

Honestly, I'm not sure what was the problem but here is the solution that worked for me.
reinstalling the Avast! solved the problem with the FF, but IE still refused to load pages (but I never use IE anyways). 
reinstalling the IE7 solved the IE problem. 

this is my stupid solution to the mysterious problem. 
I hope someone will find it usefull.


----------



## losko (May 25, 2008)

Same problem here.
Sometime using firefox, suddently it seems that I'm not able anymore to view any web page. At this point, every browser seems not working.

Other programs that rely on differents port, such as MSN messenger, IRC or Outlook continue working perfectly. The problem is surely related to Avast web protection because if I terminate the web-protecion-provider and restart the browser everything come back to work normally.

I have already re-installed avast, but got no results.


----------

